# Degenerative Disc Disease & Accupuncture?



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, my baby girl has really been struggling and making me sad. She has 2 areas in her spine where the vertebrae are pretty much fused together. Due to her age, she's not really a good candidate for surgery and we're pretty much just looking at keeping her as comfortable as possible. I'm not big on traditional pain meds unless absolutely necessary due to the side affects, but I don't want my baby in pain, so will do whatever is necessary.

I have an appointment scheduled on Monday with a DVM specializing in accupuncture & herbals, so we'll see what happens. I hope and pray that she is able to provide Lexie some relief. 

Does anyone have any experience with this that they would be willing to share? My vet says he has seen some pretty amazing things with horses, so I'm hopeful.

All thoughts & prayers welcome.
Lydia & Lexie (maltese of my heart)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We used acupuncture for my labrador with similar back problems. It really helped her. I've also used it for a Maltese I had with liver/bowel issues. It worked very well for him. It is harmless and certainly worth a try.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lydia - I'm so sorry about Lexie. As for acupuncture, my next door neighbor has a Rescue Bichon who I think is also about 12 years old. She was having horrible problems walking and getting around. Reminded me of a teetering old lady. Well, she's been going through acupuncture and we're joking that "Connie got a new puppy." It's been near miraculous. She is not only walking better but she runs down the hall after Tyler. :w00t: She isn't even limping and her back and leg seem so much better and I swear, she looks so much happier. She's had it done about three or four times and we can't believe the difference. I hope it works for Lexie. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish that I knew about acupuncture years ago when my Avalon was diagnosed with that same thing. She was about 14 when first diagnosed. They also didn't think surgery was an option. I had her on pain meds up until the end, about I year and then I had to let her go. She had never been sick or had any problems her whole life until she developed this. I'm praying that the acupuncture makes a tremendous difference to your little one!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you guys so much, it gives me some hope! I gave in today & gave her the pain med, she was really hurting. I always know 'cause she hides in a corner somewhere and doesn't want to be social at all. She seems a bit better now after about 4 hours. 

She has always been very healthy too, no problems except a little arthritis in her left front leg. Alfalfa has worked wonders for the last few years, but not so much anymore.

I also wish I knew a better way of picking her up, she just cringes whenever I have to. I'm always very careful and have always supported her chest and undercarriage as well as her back end, but now she doesn't want me to touch her except on her head. If I crate her at night she'll just stress out. She's used to sleeping with me but can't get up the steps anymore. She only really gets crated when we travel, at home she's always had free reign. Tough to convince the yorkie (2 1/2 yr. old) to watch where she's running.

Thanks again, for listening and giving me some hope...can't wait til Monday!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know it's hard to pick them up. Avalon never really did show the pain, except by panting. I would put my whole arm under her and use the other arm to support her. It was tough, but I'd put her on my lap and just pet her gently. I do really hope the acupuncture helps.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, poor Lexie  I hope and pray the acupuncture works for her. 

Hugs,


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

We took my Aussie to a leading vet accupuncturist here. He had spondylosis of the entire spine. The first treatment he looked like a different dog. His gait was almost springy! We took him about 4-5 more times, and Dr Ribb said if he didn't improve, it was a waste of time. I wish I'd taken him sooner, it may have helped him more. He didn't flinch at the needles, but we had to count how many she put in, so we were sure they all came out. He was a very furry boy!

Go for it!!!!


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh, this is a tough one. This is pretty common in Greyhounds and has been discussed at length on that forum. From what I hear, the results are pretty mixed. It's a miracle for some and doesn't work for others. There also is a laser therapy that seems to work as well. If I had to choose, I would probably try the laser. If you are in a rural area, it may not be available.

Hugs and hope she feel better!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

My DDs MIL agreed to pay for laser for Monstyr. It was expensive!!!! The first few treatments seemed to help, but the poor dogs hips were too far gone. She was a big girl, 45#, and 14 yo. She dragged her back feet when she walked, couldn't lay down, had canine cognative disorder. My grandoggie went to the Bridge at last Thanksgiving.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

This vet has the laser as well, so that makes me feel even better, thanks! She combines laser/accupuncture/herbals. 



Noah said:


> Oh, this is a tough one. This is pretty common in Greyhounds and has been discussed at length on that forum. From what I hear, the results are pretty mixed. It's a miracle for some and doesn't work for others. There also is a laser therapy that seems to work as well. If I had to choose, I would probably try the laser. If you are in a rural area, it may not be available.
> 
> Hugs and hope she feel better!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So sad to have to let them go, but at least we get to give them a good life and enjoy them while we can. 12.5 just seems too young to me : ( Lexie is also having trouble laying & sitting down, so we'll just have to wait and see. 

This gal seems pretty reasonable and only does housecalls, so less stress for my baby. She did say they all react differently and we'd just let Lexie tell us if it's helpful or not. I did give her pain meds yesterday and she seems a little better today.



spookiesmom said:


> My DDs MIL agreed to pay for laser for Monstyr. It was expensive!!!! The first few treatments seemed to help, but the poor dogs hips were too far gone. She was a big girl, 45#, and 14 yo. She dragged her back feet when she walked, couldn't lay down, had canine cognative disorder. My grandoggie went to the Bridge at last Thanksgiving.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, we've had our first visit today and Lexie was very responsive to the vet, calm & relaxed. She gave us some herbal supplememts to start her on and used the laser on her. She didn't want to use the accupuncture today as it might tighten her up from the stress of the needles, so she's coming back on Thurs. to do the laser again and the accupuncture. 

So far, lexie has asked to get up on my lap (which hasn't happened in a couple of weeks), and she seems to be much more relaxed. My husband (who is sceptical) even notices that she seems a little better, so we're hopeful.

Thanks for the good thoughts, I'll keep you posted : )


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> Well, we've had our first visit today and Lexie was very responsive to the vet, calm & relaxed. She gave us some herbal supplememts to start her on and used the laser on her. She didn't want to use the accupuncture today as it might tighten her up from the stress of the needles, so she's coming back on Thurs. to do the laser again and the accupuncture.
> 
> So far, lexie has asked to get up on my lap (which hasn't happened in a couple of weeks), and she seems to be much more relaxed. My husband (who is sceptical) even notices that she seems a little better, so we're hopeful.
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts, I'll keep you posted : )


Lydia - so glad to hear that. See what happens after a few sessions. As I said, it's made a huge difference for my neighbor's Bichon Keep us posted.:chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, we had treatment #2 yesterday and Lexie actually walked up her stairs to the bed this morning! My husband was very sceptical, but totally notices the difference in her, you can tell she's feeling much better. We haven't had the accupuncture yet, but are still amazed at the change in her...I sure hope it lasts!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is great news! I really hope she continues to improve!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news. :chili::chili:


----------

